# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Tour >  Tour giá rẻ tuần 4 tháng 04/2014 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Tránh xa những ồn ào náo nhiệt thành phố, làm một chuyến tham quan đến miền đất Buôn Mê hùng vĩ để chiêm ngưỡng cảnh sắc núi rừng và tìm hiểu cuộc sống của đồng bào dân tộc nơi đây, đến thăm những điểm du lịch nổi tiếng như Đồng Xoài, Sóc Bom Bo, Bù Đăng sau đó ghé qua Kon Tum, Pleiku tham quan những điểm du lịch hấp dẫn khác. 

Hoặc một hành trình hấp dẫn tới Hà Nội _* _với sức quyến rũ đặc biệt đối với du khách bốn phương bởi cảnh quan mang vẻ đẹp trầm mặc nhẹ nhàng, bởi cuộc sống giản dị của người dân thủ đô cùng nền văn hóa văn hiến ngàn năm… Từ Thăng Long - Hà Nội tìm về cố đô Hoa Lư - Ninh Bình, nơi có cảnh quang hùng vĩ với rừng núi, non nước, chuyến đi còn đưa du khách đến với một di sản thiên nhiên thế giới Hạ Long kỳ vĩ, một Tuần Châu rực rỡ trên mặt biển Đông và một non thiêng Yên Tử huyền bí vẫn còn đang lưu giữ nhiều di tích lịch sử với mệnh danh "đất tổ Phật Giáo Việt Nam.”

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Buôn Ma Thuột - Gia Lai - Kon Tum*

Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêmGiá tour: 3.631.818 VND/ kháchPhương tiện: xe du lịchKhởi hành: 30/4

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của Cty Fiditour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hà Nội - Bắc Ninh - Ninh Bình - Hạ Long - Tuần Châu - Yên Tử*

Thời gian: 5 ngày 4 đêmGiá tour: 6.813.637 VND/ kháchPhương tiện: máy bayKhởi hành: 7/5

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay, xe và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịchChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của công ty Fiditour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Sihanuk Ville – Thiên đường Hawaii rực rỡ của châu Á*

Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêmGiá tour: 2.950.000 VND/ kháchPhương tiện di chuyển: xe du lịchKhởi hành: thứ 5 hàng tuần

* Giá tour bao gồm:

Xe và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch, lệ phí cửa khẩu Mộc BàiChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế.

Chương trình tour của TOPTEN TRAVEL

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Tour Dubai - Abu Dhabi*

Thời gian: 6 ngày 5 đêmGiá tour từ: 37,900,000 VND/ kháchPhương tiện đi lại: máy bayKhởi hành: 28/4, 16,30/5

*Giá tour bao gồm:

Vé máy bay, xe đưa đón trong tour và HDV nhiệt tình, suốt tuyến, bảo hiểm du lịch, visa DubaiChi phí khách sạn, các bữa ăn và vé tham quan các điểm theo chương trình.

*Giá tour không bao gồm: Hộ chiếu, chi phí cá nhân, tiền tip cho HDV và tài xế

Chương trình tour của công ty Vietrantour

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------

